# pop up blind seat



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

after the last few years of sitting on a folding dove hunting stool bow hunting in my popup, I borrowed an idea I saw and made myself a new seat.

$40 for the boat seat, $10 for the seat swivel, $10 for the step stool. 

very comfortable and quiet and just the right height for my popup.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good idea thanks!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like it.

How did it hold up this season?
can you throw a couple of other pic up?
Side, connections etc.


----------

